
Co-Living: We Are Not Selling a Product (2015) - archagon
http://funologist.org/2015/08/12/we-are-not-selling-a-product/
======
brenschluss
Nitpick, but: I read this caption and stopped. In the photo, there are five
white men, and one woman of Asian heritage. How does this make the dinner
"multicultural"? [http://imgur.com/hy0BmEZ](http://imgur.com/hy0BmEZ)

~~~
bazqux2
You can be multicultural but not multiracial. I'm a white male but from a
different culture.

As an aside; is it racist to assume all white men have the same culture?

~~~
brenschluss
I do agree with you, but my point still stands - how would you, looking at the
photo, know that this is multicultural? I have no idea. The woman may have a
very similar culture as the men.

Multicultural here is misused as a thinly veiled term for 'there's one not-
white person in this photo', like the way the term "diverse" is often a coded
term for 'non-white'.

~~~
jjn2009
>how would you, looking at the photo, know that this is multicultural?

You could take it for face value and just assume they were talking about the
food. It's also possible the "white people" are from a variety of the many
diverse european cultures. Those both by definition are multicultural.

>Multicultural here is misused as a thinly veiled term for 'there's one not-
white person in this photo'

No its not, you are just focusing on the color of their skin and projecting a
world view that is not built upon principle but instead identity politics. Try
and change out "white people" in your argument for any large group of people
who are of other skin colors and this becomes immediately apparent.

